# الميراث



## محب جدا (20 فبراير 2006)

*سلامي للجميع*

*ما هي نصوص الكتاب المقدس التي تحكم عملية الميراث مع شرح مبسط لها؟؟*

*وهل اختلفت في العهد القديم عن العهد الجديد؟؟*

*ارجو الجواب للاهميه*


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2006)

طبعا قد خطنا في ضمار هذا الموضوع, اي المقارنة بين المسيحية و الاسلام في هذا الموضوع, و لما رديت على الجزئ من الكتاب المقدس و انتقلنا الى القرأن, لم ارى ردا!!!


المهم, الميراث هو كالتالي

هناك شريعة ميراث الارض في كيفية تقسيم الارض و كيفية توريثها للذرية

هذا بحسب ارض الميعاد فقط , و العهد القديم و الجديد لم يختلفا في امر الميراث, اذ العهد القديم شرع ارض الميعاد فقط, و العهد الجديد اكد على تساوي الرجل و المرأءة ككل و بصورة عامة


----------



## drpepo (25 فبراير 2006)

لماذا الاستغراب اخى الفاضل نحن لا ننظر لمثل تلك الأمور المادية كما قال لنا الرب " اطيعوا رؤسائكم في الرب " وطالما ان الموضوع مفيهوش مشاكل اذن خلاص يتم الموافقة عليه اما عن لماذا وافقت الكنيسة لأن القانون بيقول ان مصر دولة اسلامية وقوانيننها من الشريغة الاسلامية اذن الميراث سيكون حسب ما تقوله الشريعة الاسلامية 
فلو طبقت الكنيسة تعاليمها بالمساواة وكان احد الطرفين جشع قد يستغل القانون ويرفع قضية ذد الطرف الآخر وهنا سيكون الحسم لهذه الحالة بالشريعة الاسلامية وليس حسب التعاليم المسيحية فلماذا اذن نرفض هذا القانون ولكنه توجد حالات في المسيحية الاب يكتب التركة والوصية حسب التعاليم المسيحية


----------



## محب جدا (25 فبراير 2006)

كلام حضرتك جميل جدا ومنظم للغايه

ولكن طالما اعطت الدوله الحق للكنيسه لتشريع قوانين غير المسلمين او علي الاقل تلزم موافقتها.

لماذا التنازل عن مثل هذا الحق في تطبيق تعاليم الكتاب المقدس

فيبدو للناظرين ان الدين المسيحي قد خلي من مثل هذه الاحكام الاجتماعيه الهامه جدا
فلا احد ينكر ما للمواريث من اهميه في الحياه.

لماذا اصرت الكنيسه علي تطبيق قوانين الطلاق الخاصه بها مثلا ولم تلتزم بقوانين الدوله

يعني تكون هناك فرصه لاقامة الدين وتترك.

ابدي اندهاشي مره ثانيه.


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> كلام حضرتك جميل جدا ومنظم للغايه
> 
> ولكن طالما اعطت الدوله الحق للكنيسه لتشريع قوانين غير المسلمين او علي الاقل تلزم موافقتها..


 
الكنيسة تشرع قوانين؟ هو لعب او اجتهاد؟ الرب وحده الي يشرع قوانين شعبه, شو دخل الكنيسة في اصدار احكام الهية؟



> لماذا التنازل عن مثل هذا الحق في تطبيق تعاليم الكتاب المقدس


 

اي حق يا عزيزي؟



> فيبدو للناظرين ان الدين المسيحي قد خلي من مثل هذه الاحكام الاجتماعيه الهامه جدا
> فلا احد ينكر ما للمواريث من اهميه في الحياه.


 

اي احكام؟

كلامك مبهم, يا ريت لو توضح...




> لماذا اصرت الكنيسه علي تطبيق قوانين الطلاق الخاصه بها مثلا ولم تلتزم بقوانين الدوله


 

لانه شريعة الرب الذي اعطاهم وصية بعملها...


----------



## محب جدا (25 فبراير 2006)

لو كنت حضرتك فعلا لم تفهم الكلام الذ كتبته ولم تفهم المقصود منه

فساعيد صياغة السؤال عن طريق جمله واحده كتبتها انت.

(لانه شريعة الرب الذي اعطاهم وصية بعملها...)

اليس هناك شريعه للرب في موضوع الميراث اوصانا ان نعملها  ويجب علي الكنيسه تطبيقها وعلي كل المؤمنين بالمسيح؟

لماذا تنازلت الكنيسه عن تطبيق شريعة الرب مع امكانيه تطبيقها بسهوله؟

ام نطبق ما نراه كالطلاق؟

ونترك امور اخري كالمواريث؟

اعتقد وحسب معلوماتي الضيقه ان هناك قصورا في تشريعات الكتاب المقدس في موضوع الميراث دفع الكنيسه لتطبيق قانون الدوله العام.

ثم سؤال اخير عزيزي الامين (my rock)

الا تري ان جميع النصوص التي وضعتها لي في البدايه ليست لها علاقه بموضوع الميراث وانما كانت قصه؟

لو كان اجابتك ان هناك علاقه فوضحها ووضح موقف الكنيسه منها؟

اسف للاطاله


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> لو كنت حضرتك فعلا لم تفهم الكلام الذ كتبته ولم تفهم المقصود منه


 
كن على ثقة تامة ان لم افهم ما قصدت و الا لا داعي لكي اراوغ او حتى ارد على الموضوع اذا كنت اريد التهرب... 

فساعيد صياغة السؤال عن طريق جمله واحده كتبتها انت.

(لانه شريعة الرب الذي اعطاهم وصية بعملها...)



> اليس هناك شريعه للرب في موضوع الميراث اوصانا ان نعملها ويجب علي الكنيسه تطبيقها وعلي كل المؤمنين بالمسيح؟


 
لا يوجد تصريح بتقسيم الميراث في الكتاب المقدس, ما يوجد هو وحدانية القيمة بين الرجل و المرأة, فلا وجود لاي تنازل عن شريعة...



> اعتقد وحسب معلوماتي الضيقه ان هناك قصورا في تشريعات الكتاب المقدس في موضوع الميراث دفع الكنيسه لتطبيق قانون الدوله العام.


 
الكتاب المقدس كتاب الهي من بدايته لنهايته ليعلن خطة الهية و هي خلاص البشر, فلنعطي مل ليقصر لقيصر و ما لله لله, و لا اعتقد انه يعتبر تقصيرا فقط لوجود تشريع في القرأن و عدم وجوده في اخر





> الا تري ان جميع النصوص التي وضعتها لي في البدايه ليست لها علاقه بموضوع الميراث وانما كانت قصه؟


 
اخي الحبيب, انا ذكرتلك انه في حالة خاصة امر الرب امر بالنسبة للميراث الخاص بهذه الفتيات و انت طلبت الدليل من الكتاب المقدس



> لو كان اجابتك ان هناك علاقه فوضحها ووضح موقف الكنيسه منها؟


 
علاقة الموضوع انه الله اعطى امر بخصوص الميراث في هذه الحالة و لم يعطي شريعة بتقسيم الربع او الثلث 

اما موقف الكنيسة من النص التوراتي, فالكنيسة هي ليست دولة و محكمة لاصدار القوانين, و اذا كان الامر راجع لها بتحديد نصيب شخص مات و ليس له أبن, فأكيد ستعمل بالنص المذكور مسبقا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## drpepo (26 فبراير 2006)

نريد الايضاح ما هو هدفك من طرح الموضوع


----------



## محب جدا (26 فبراير 2006)

سيدي الفاضل 

هدفي من هذا الموضوع ومن مواضيع اخري اناقشها في اماكن اخري

هو  اقناع نفسي بالحق.

فحينما اكون في منتداكم الموقر واطرح عليكم اسئله في الدين المسيحي 

وحينما اكون في منتديات اسلاميه اطرح اسئله في الدين الاسلامي.

حتي يرد اهل العلم من الطرفين علي تساؤلاتي .

اريد ان انظر نظره عامه لكل دين وبكل صدق وحياديه.(قد لا تبدو هذه النظره العامه لكم لان تسؤلاتي حول الدين الاسلامي لا اطرحها هنا لان المسلمين اولي بالرد عليها)

وان كنت تسال عن هدفي في طرح هذا الموضوع

فانا الان ابحث في نظرة كل دين وتشريعاته للامور الاجتماعي والاحوال الشخصيه والقضايا المدنيه والحدود القضائيه ومدي الحث علي الاخلاق في التعامل واهتمام كل دين بالارتقاء بالعقل والفهم للافراد.

واهم من هذا كله قدرة العقل علي الاقتناع بالامور العقائديه.

هذه باختصار اسباب مشاركتي في المنتديات المسيحيه والاسلاميه وايضا اللا دينيه

وان كنت قد اقسمت باغلظ الايمان ان اللادينيين غير عقلانيين

شكرا لسعة الصدر


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي محب جدا, مرحب بيك بطرح اي سؤال و نحن مستعدين للاجابة بكل محبة... ربنا يساعدك في ايجاد الحقيقة التي تسعى لها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## محب جدا (26 فبراير 2006)

شكرا (my rock) علي سعة صدرك ولكل الاصدقاء في هذا المنتدي

لعل مداخلتي الاخيره كانت توحي بختام الكلام ولكنها كانت خاصه بالرد علي دكتور بيبو.

كان لي تعقيبا علي كلام حضرتك:

**ما لله لله وما لقيصر لقيصر.

**اعطي قيصر للقياده الدينيه اختيار تشريع مناسب في حالة عدم وجود هذا التشريع في الكتاب السماوي.

اليس كذلك؟

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لماذا اختيار التشريع الاسلامي المعمول به في القانون ؟

مع ان راي الكنيسه في هذا التشريع الاسلامي انه تشريع ظالم للمراه وينتقص حقوقها

هل اقول عنه تشريع ظالم واطبقه علي نفسي برغبتي ؟

هل التشريع الاسلامي ظالم حقا للمراه؟

السؤال الثاني لا اطلب عليه جوابا وانما هو لاثارة الذهن.

  اريد جوابا علي السؤال الاول وما يتعلق به

السؤال الثاني سوف اطرحه في منتديات اسلاميه .

شكرا


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

> **اعطي قيصر للقياده الدينيه اختيار تشريع مناسب في حالة عدم وجود هذا التشريع في الكتاب السماوي.
> 
> اليس كذلك؟


 


لا يا عزيزي, المسيح قال كلامه هذا و هو مشيرا الى ان ليس له علاقة بالاشياء الدنيوية و كنوز الارض, فهو الذي قال اين يكون كنزك يكون قلبك, فالمسيح قال هذا ليس لقصر الشريعة, و ليس لانه قاصر على اصدار شريعة بهذا الخصوص, الا انه ليس هدف المسيح او خطنه




> السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لماذا اختيار التشريع الاسلامي المعمول به في القانون ؟


 
هل تقصد قوانين البلدان العربية؟


----------



## محب جدا (26 فبراير 2006)

نعم استاذي

اقصد واخص الكنيسه المصريه فقد وافقت علي تطبيق الشريعه الاسلاميه المعمول بها في القانون في موضوع الميراث.

للعلم:

هناك قوانين تنص عليها الدوله لغير المسلمين اي مخصوصه لهم

لماذا اختيار التشريع الاسلامي الظالم للمراه من وجهة نظر الكنيسه؟

اراني اكرر نفس سؤالي السابق ممكن حضرتك تحدد النقاط الغير واضحه.


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> نعم استاذي
> 
> اقصد واخص الكنيسه المصريه فقد وافقت علي تطبيق الشريعه الاسلاميه المعمول بها في القانون في موضوع الميراث.
> 
> ...


 
بصراحة, هذا السؤال يرد عليه انسان مصري, فانا لست مصري و لا اعرف القوانين المصرية, لكن عندنا في اوربا يتم التقسيم بشكل مساوي, او بحسب الوصية المتروكة و هي بتلكة الحالتين ترجع الى الدولة و احكامها, اما لماذا الكنيسة تقوم بهذا و ذلك, فلا اعتقد ان هذا نقاشنا, بل نحن نتكلم عن كتاب الله, لا افعال الناس, اليس كذلك؟


----------



## محب جدا (26 فبراير 2006)

حسنا 

بمعني ان حضرتك تخرج الكتاب المقدس من معضلة تطبيق المسيحيين للشريعه الاسلاميه في الميراث.

واصبحت التهمه الان ملتصقه باشخاص في الكنيسه المصريه.

وانت بذلك تنقلني لسؤال خطير جدا:

ان كان كلامك حقا فمن اين تفهم الكتاب المقدس هل كل انسان مسيحي يفهم وفق هواه؟

ام اننا نتلقي التفاسير من علماء الدين وهم هم الذين وافقوا علي هذه القوانين.

لاشك ان هؤلاء الذين وافقوا علي هذه القوانين هم اعلي هيئه دينيه في مصر.

هل حضرتك قصدت ما تقول ( من ان هذا موقف الكنيسه ولا شان لنا به . )


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> حسنا
> 
> بمعني ان حضرتك تخرج الكتاب المقدس من معضلة تطبيق المسيحيين للشريعه الاسلاميه في الميراث.
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي محب جدا, مسألة القبول بتشاريع و قوانين دولة لا وجود لها في الكتاب المقدس مسألة شخصية لا الهية, اذ من يقبل بتشريع او بأخر تابع للدولة, نابع عن امر الكتاب المقدس باطاعة الحكومات و الرئاسات


----------



## محب جدا (27 فبراير 2006)

استاذي ماي روك 

نحن نتحدث عن تشريع في وجهة نظر المسيحيه ظالم

وتطبيقه ليس امرا مفروضا من الحكومات بل اختياري من الكنيسه.

عموما اعتبر موضوعي الرئيسي انتهي بالنتائج التاليه:

1* الكتاب المقدس لا يحوي اي تشريعات خاصة بالميراث.

2* الميراث من امور الدنيا التي لا تستدعي تشريع سماوي بل تترك للبشر.

سؤال تعقيبي:

هل هناك تشريعات قانونيه تطبيقيه في الدنيا داخل الكتاب المقدس؟

ام انه يحوي مواعظ اخلاقيه وحكايات للاتعاظ وقصص الانبياء السابقين 

وهذا قياسا علي موضوع الميراث

شكرا لكم جميعا علي الاهتمام وسعة الصدر


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> استاذي ماي روك
> 
> نحن نتحدث عن تشريع في وجهة نظر المسيحيه ظالم
> 
> وتطبيقه ليس امرا مفروضا من الحكومات بل اختياري من الكنيسه.


 
عزيزي, نحن في مكان نناقش في الكتاب المقدس لا افعال الكنيسة, الكنيسة عنجنا لا دخل لها بالورث اصلا, و الورث يوزع بالتقسيم المماثل بين افراد العائلة




> عموما اعتبر موضوعي الرئيسي انتهي بالنتائج التاليه:
> 
> 1* الكتاب المقدس لا يحوي اي تشريعات خاصة بالميراث.


 

كتشريع خاص يحدد من يأخذ كم الى ما ذلك, نعم لا يوجد, لكن توجد المساواة بين الرجل و المرأة الشاملة لكل شئ




> 2* الميراث من امور الدنيا التي لا تستدعي تشريع سماوي بل تترك للبشر.
> 
> سؤال تعقيبي:
> 
> ...


 


يا ريت لو تتوسع اكثر في فكرتك لاكون متأكد اكثر مما تقصد لكي اجاوب, يا ريت ذكر اكثلة لتوصيل الفكرة, لانها مبهمة عندي بعض الشئ...


سلام و نعمة


----------



## محب جدا (2 مارس 2006)

تشريعات قانونيه تطبيقيه في الدنيا مثل:

1*الميراث كما اشرنا سابقا

2*العقود بين الافراد والهيئات( الضوابط والاحكام وعواقب المخالفه)

3*النساء اللاتي توفي ازواجهن(هل يتزوجن ثانية؟ ان كانت الاجابه بنعم   بعد اي وقت من وفاة الزوج ؟ وهكذا......)

4*الطلاق لا يكون الا لعلة الزنا(كيف يثبت الزنا ؟ ماذا لو انكر الطرف المتهم ؟...)

5*الذي يسرق له عقابا في الاخره لان السرقه محرمه(ما الذي يردع السارق في الدنيا هل له عقوبه؟ هل كل من سرق يعاقب ؟ ام هناك استثناءات لضرورات)

هذه بعض الامور التشريعيه التي تنظم حياة الافراد . هل تعرض لها الكتاب المقدس؟

هل هذه الامور تستحق بالاساس ان يتدخل الكتاب المقدس؟

هل للبشر من العلم ما يكفي لسن تشريعات لمثل هذه الامور التي تستقيم بها الحياه؟

شكرا (my rock)


----------



## maarttina (2 مارس 2006)

وكيف يتم اثبات الزنا في الاسلام انك اذا رأيت مع زوجتك رجل تذهب وتتركهم حتي تأتي بأربعة شهود ويجب ان يكون المرود بالمكحله لانه عدا ذلك يكون لمم 
فكيف تثبت من الاسلام علة الزنا ؟؟؟


----------



## محب جدا (3 مارس 2006)

الفاضله مارتينا:

ما علاقة الاسلام بالموضوع؟؟؟؟

انا اضرب امثله كما طلب الاستاذ (my rock)

لم اقصد هذا المثال بعينه .

ملحوظه خاصة برد الاخت مارتينا:
(وكيف يتم اثبات الزنا في الاسلام انك اذا رأيت مع زوجتك رجل تذهب وتتركهم حتي تأتي بأربعة شهود ويجب ان يكون المرود بالمكحله لانه عدا ذلك يكون لمم 
فكيف تثبت من الاسلام علة الزنا ؟؟؟)

طرحت موضوع مشابه لهذا الموضوع في منتدي اسلامي (موضوع اثبات الزنا) وهل هناك نصوص تحدد ذلك فكان الجواب كالتالي( والذين يرمون ازواجهم ولم يكن لهم شهداء الا انفسهم فشهادة احدهم اربع شهادات بالله انه لمن الصادقين *والخامسة ان لعنة الله عليه ان كان من الكاذبين*ويدرؤ عنها العذاب ان تشهد اربع شهادات بالله انه لمن الكاذبين *والخامسة ان غضب الله عليها ان كان من الصادقين )    

وهذه النصوص حسب الاستاذ الذي اجابني انها خاصة بالازواج وهي غير الخاصة بالافراد العادين.

وكان له رد علي موضوع الاربع شهود وليس هنا موضعه الان.......

كلامي السابق للامانه العلميه في النقل والرد 

شكرا
 وانتظر الرد في صلب مداخلتي السابقه(هل توجد تشريعات قانونيه تطبيقيه في الدنيا يحويها الكتاب المقدس) ولا داعي للمداخلات الخارجه عن الموضوع


----------



## smile (3 مارس 2006)

*مقتطفات من كتب قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث – سنوات مع أسئلة الناس 

22- نظامنا فى الميراث

سؤال:

ما هو موقف الكنيسة فى تقسيم الميراث بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

الجواب:

الكنيسة لم تضع للميراث نظاماً محدداً. 

جاء أحدهم إلى السيد المسيح يقول له "يا معلم، قل لأخى أن يقاسمنى الميراث". فأجابه "من أقامنى عليكما قاضياً أو مقسماً؟!".. ثم قال "انظروا، تحفظوا من الطمع" (يو12 : 13 – 15).

المسيحية لم تضع قوانين مالية، إنما وضعت مبادىء روحية، فى ظلها يمكن حل المشاكل المالية وغيرها. وينطبق هذا على موضوع الميراث.

إن وجُدت بين الأخوة محبة وعدم طمع، يمكن أن يتفاهموا بروح طيبة فى موضوع الميراث.

بل كل واحد منهم يكون مستعداً أن يترك نصيبه لأى واحد من أخوته أو أخواته يرى أنه محتاج أكثر منه.

أنظر كيف كانت الأمور تجرى فى الكنيسة أيام الرسل، بنفس هذه الروح:

"لم يكن أحد يقول إن شيئاً من أمواله له، بل كان عندهم كل شىء مشتركاً" ولم يكن فيهم أحد محتاجاً" "وكان يوزع على كل أحد، كما يكون له احتياج" (أع4 : 32 – 35).

هكذا عاشت الكنيسة مرتفعة عن مستوى القانون، تدبر أمور أولادها فى محبة وقناعة.. 

حالياً نحن نسير حسب قانون الدولة فى الميراث.

ولكن يمكن التصرف قبل وفاة أحد الوالدين.

فمثلاً إن وجد الأب أن أولاده موسرين وأغنياء، وابنته محتاجة، يستطيع قبل وفاته أن يكتب لها جزءاً من الميراث، أى أن يتنازل عن جزء بطريقة شرعية تسجل فى الشهر العقارى. وتصبح مالكة لهذا الجزء فى حياته ولا علاقة له بالميراث. أو يعطيها حق الرقبة فى جزء، بحيث يصبح ملكاً لها بعد وفاته، بالإضافة إلى نصيبها فى الميراث.. 

أى أنه يوجد نوع من التصرف باسم القانون، لتعديل أنصبة الورثة قبل وفاة أحد الوالدين.

فالأمور يمكن أن تحل بالمحبة والقناعة، أو بالحكمة، أو بالتصرف القانونى السليم لإقامة العدل بين الورثة، وليس بتنفيذ حرفية القانون.*


----------



## My Rock (3 مارس 2006)

محب جدا قال:
			
		

> تشريعات قانونيه تطبيقيه في الدنيا مثل:
> 3*النساء اللاتي توفي ازواجهن(هل يتزوجن ثانية؟ ان كانت الاجابه بنعم بعد اي وقت من وفاة الزوج ؟ وهكذا......)


 
هذا المبدأ روحي, لانة علاقة الزواج هي علاقة مقدسة




> 4*الطلاق لا يكون الا لعلة الزنا(كيف يثبت الزنا ؟ ماذا لو انكر الطرف المتهم ؟...)


 
نفس الي قبلها, المبدأ هو مبدأ روحي جذوره الزواج الذي هو علاقة مقدسة




> 5*الذي يسرق له عقابا في الاخره لان السرقه محرمه(ما الذي يردع السارق في الدنيا هل له عقوبه؟ هل كل من سرق يعاقب ؟ ام هناك استثناءات لضرورات)


 

السرقة و تحريمها هي تملك المبدأ الروحي ايضا, فالسرقة خطيئة, و الخطيئة تعدي على الله




> هذه بعض الامور التشريعيه التي تنظم حياة الافراد . هل تعرض لها الكتاب المقدس؟


 
كلها امور روحية نابعة لتقييم حياة الانسان و ابعاده عن الخطية, اما الميراث فليس له علاقة لا بالخطية و لا امور تقييم حياة الانسان


----------



## محب جدا (4 مارس 2006)

سلامي للجميع

شكرا لمداخلة(smile) فهي مفيده حقا.

ولكن بعد رد العضو(smile) والمشرف العام (my rock)

افهم من كلامكما ان الكتاب المقدس يحوي تعاليم روحيه تستقيم بها حياة الافراد وتحسن بها اخلاق البشر فيتعاملوا معاملة سويه (بشكل تلقائي) وتذهب البغضاء والكراهيه بعيدا عن قلوبهم  ويربط بينهم جميعا محبة المسيح ويفوزون جميعا بدخول الملكوت.

اي يضع تصور شامل غير تفصيلي.

واضرب مثالا ادلل به علي فهمي هذا وان صح المثال افيدوني حتي انهي هذا الموضوع .
وان لم يصح المثال فدلوني علي الصواب.

المثال: وهو عبارة رجل يربي ابناءه

الاب : اريد منكم يا ابنائي ان تكونوا طيبين ومخلصين واياكم والاقتراب من الشر ولا تؤذوا غيركم

كونوا عادلين فيما بينكم لان الظالم يزداد قبحا علي قبح.

هكذا علم الرجل ابناءه كيف تستقيم حياتهم.

والابناء (اصحاب القلوب البيضاء النقيه) سمعوا هذا الكلام وتفهموه جيدا

فكلما اقتربوا من فعل شيء راجعوا انفسهم هل هذا الفعل من تعاليم ابينا ام انه مخالف ؟؟

فان خالف تركوا الفعل وان وافق فعلوا.

فالمحدد لحسن الفعل والتصرف او سوء الفعل هم الابناء ولا دخل لابيهم.

فان سرق شخص:

قالوا هذا ظلم وابانا علمنا الا نظلم. فان قيل وما العمل مع هذا السارق اللعين؟ قالوا لم يخبرنا ابونا بعمل محدد واحتاروا فيما هم صانعون. حتي ياتي مشرع ارضي ذو عقل بشري قاصر وذو بصيره ضيقه محدوده يقول اصنعوا كذا وكذا فيكون التسليم لهذا الحكم البشري لان اباهم لم يرشدهم لغيره.

وهكذا في امور كثيره .

فالعبره عندهم انهم والناس لا يفعلون خطأ

ولكن ان حدث الخطأ فلا رادع ولا حل.

لذلك فهم يحاولون اقامة المدينه الفاضله مدينة افلاطون .

هذا هو المثل. (حسب فهمي) 

وبقي لي  كلمة:

هذا كلامي خاص بردع المفسدين والمخطئين

اما بالنسبه للتعاملات بين الناس والتي قد يختلف في شانها مع وجود الجو الروحاني الجميل

مثل(رجل وامراه يريدان ان يتزوجا) ماذا يفعلان؟؟ الاجابه بنصوص صريحه من الكتاب المقدس

شكرا لطول بالكم وسعة صدوركم ورجاحة عقولكم


----------



## محب جدا (4 مارس 2006)

سلامي للجميع

شكرا لمداخلة(smile) فهي مفيده حقا.

ولكن بعد رد العضو(smile) والمشرف العام (my rock)

افهم من كلامكما ان الكتاب المقدس يحوي تعاليم روحيه تستقيم بها حياة الافراد وتحسن بها اخلاق البشر فيتعاملوا معاملة سويه (بشكل تلقائي) وتذهب البغضاء والكراهيه بعيدا عن قلوبهم  ويربط بينهم جميعا محبة المسيح ويفوزون جميعا بدخول الملكوت.

اي يضع تصور شامل غير تفصيلي.

واضرب مثالا ادلل به علي فهمي هذا وان صح المثال افيدوني حتي انهي هذا الموضوع .
وان لم يصح المثال فدلوني علي الصواب.

المثال: وهو عبارة رجل يربي ابناءه

الاب : اريد منكم يا ابنائي ان تكونوا طيبين ومخلصين واياكم والاقتراب من الشر ولا تؤذوا غيركم

كونوا عادلين فيما بينكم لان الظالم يزداد قبحا علي قبح.

هكذا علم الرجل ابناءه كيف تستقيم حياتهم.

والابناء (اصحاب القلوب البيضاء النقيه) سمعوا هذا الكلام وتفهموه جيدا

فكلما اقتربوا من فعل شيء راجعوا انفسهم هل هذا الفعل من تعاليم ابينا ام انه مخالف ؟؟

فان خالف تركوا الفعل وان وافق فعلوا.

فالمحدد لحسن الفعل والتصرف او سوء الفعل هم الابناء ولا دخل لابيهم.

فان سرق شخص:

قالوا هذا ظلم وابانا علمنا الا نظلم. فان قيل وما العمل مع هذا السارق اللعين؟ قالوا لم يخبرنا ابونا بعمل محدد واحتاروا فيما هم صانعون. حتي ياتي مشرع ارضي ذو عقل بشري قاصر وذو بصيره ضيقه محدوده يقول اصنعوا كذا وكذا فيكون التسليم لهذا الحكم البشري لان اباهم لم يرشدهم لغيره.

وهكذا في امور كثيره .

فالعبره عندهم انهم والناس لا يفعلون خطأ

ولكن ان حدث الخطأ فلا رادع ولا حل.

لذلك فهم يحاولون اقامة المدينه الفاضله مدينة افلاطون .

هذا هو المثل. (حسب فهمي) 

وبقي لي  كلمة:

هذا كلامي خاص بردع المفسدين والمخطئين

اما بالنسبه للتعاملات بين الناس والتي قد يختلف في شانها مع وجود الجو الروحاني الجميل

مثل(رجل وامراه يريدان ان يتزوجا) ماذا يفعلان؟؟ الاجابه بنصوص صريحه من الكتاب المقدس

شكرا لطول بالكم وسعة صدوركم ورجاحة عقولكم


----------

